# booster mon vieux g4



## krishoo (16 Février 2011)

bonjour les connectés, j'aimerai booster un vieux g4 et cherche aacheter une carte acceleratrice. je ne suis tombé que sur des links obselètes ou des pages avec du materiel sold out. rien sur ebay ou autre. qq à une idée? je cherche cette carte de gigadesign : G-Celerator G4/1.8 AGP 7A ou une sonnet à 1,8ghz.
thanx 4 ur help.


----------

